# Viewing video on tv or monitor from the iPad?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd like to have the option to view streaming Netflix or iTunes-purchased movies that are on my iPad on a larger screen with some sort of connector.  My first thought was that the VGA adapter sold by Apple would do the trick, but I understand that it balks at anything with DRM, even if the video is 100% legitimate.  Is there any product from Apple or others that anyone has had success with for outputting Netflix (especially) and iTunes video on a larger screen or monitor?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The netflix application does not support video out, so even if the DRM wasn't an issue, it still wouldn't work.  Sorry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As for iTunes videos, I've watched iTunes videos from both my video iPod and my grandson's iPod Touch, which uses a different video output than the older video iPod.  I can't get my expensive Apple cable to work with either the video iPod or the iPad, I think they sold me the wrong cable in San Diego and now it's too late to take it back....free to a good home.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

There are a variety of products that will stream netflix to your tv, ps3, wii, TiVo, roku box, xbox360. iTunes movies and tv I use the apple connection kit


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Betsy, is your cable the Composite AV Cable or the Component AV Cable? I've been thinking about getting one, but I have no clue which cable I need   What I'd like to do is use the Air Video app to stream video from my PC to my iPad (which works great!), then to my TV. According to the Air Video forum, TV out should be supported in their next update.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I just use my PS3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Christina said:


> Betsy, is your cable the Composite AV Cable or the Component AV Cable? I've been thinking about getting one, but I have no clue which cable I need  What I'd like to do is use the Air Video app to stream video from my PC to my iPad (which works great!), then to my TV. According to the Air Video forum, TV out should be supported in their next update.


I have the component cable... I might take it with me to an Apple Store and ask why it won't work with either....I'm going to try it on a different TV here first.

You need to have component connectors on your TV--red, blue, green, plus available audio in (red & white) to use a component cable. Composite are the red, yellow and white connectors. Older TVs may not have component connectors, but they seem to be fairly standard on newer (2-3 years and newer) TVs.

Betsy


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I have my Archos device connected to my TV with composite type cables, but will have to check whether the TV will also support the component type. It's fairly new, so it should.  But those darn Apple cables are so expensive that I may wait and see whether you get yours working before I spring for one, lol!  I bet if you take it to an Apple Store, they'll get it straightened out for you though. Keep us posted!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> There are a variety of products that will stream netflix to your tv, ps3, wii, TiVo, roku box, xbox360. iTunes movies and tv I use the apple connection kit


I'd actually forgotten about the Roku box....I'd been thinking of getting one of those before I got distracted by my iPad!  I'd hoped to be able to put content on hotel tvs while traveling (some nice hotels have much better television sets than my 32 inch CRT one at home!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I travel with my Roku box. And if you use the Roku, you can play on your iPad while you watch.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.tuaw.com/2010/05/19/netflix-app-for-ipad-now-provides-video-out-capabilities/

Woo hoo! If this is to be believed, the latest iteration of the Netflix app allows video out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That is correct, though I haven't tested it....anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't get my expensive Apple cable to work with either the video iPod or the iPad, I think they sold me the wrong cable in San Diego and now it's too late to take it back....free to a good home.


Betsy, if they sold you the wrong one, can't you exchange? I purposely bought an AirPort Express router. Used it for a couple months, then realized I needed an Extreme (sort of). Thought I was stuck with the Express. Got the idea that Apple doesn't like to take things back. I exchanged routers with no problem. Maybe because I was exchanging up?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I can't get it to work, I'll try; I'm going to visit the Apple store on Tuesday.

Betsy


----------

